# Icônes du bureau



## Idryss (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour! J'ai "accidentellement" réduit la taille des icônes sur mon bureau (Lion), mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour les repasser à une taille normale... parce que c'est tout de même un peu moche.
J'ai essayé le CTRL + molette souris, mais ça ne fonctionne que sous Windows ça il me semble.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Merci


----------



## Larme (1 Août 2011)

Clic droit sur le bureau, _Afficher les options de présentations_ ?


----------



## quikmac (1 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Clic droit sur le bureau, _Afficher les options de présentations_ ?



C'est bien ça, il y'a une option pour la taille des icônes en faisant un cmd + J sur le bureau.


----------

